# is CM10 stable for daily use?



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

is CM10 stable for daily use? is it as stable as cm9? I have not been following touchpad scene for a while now; is the powerbrick solved and what are the issues?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes

Yes

What do you mean by solved? How many posts do you see accumulating in the "Bricked" thread lately? Have you even read it?

All your answers are there if you will just read.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

CM 10? Yes.

CM 10.1? Yes.

Evervolv? Not yet, but getting there.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


i meant do you still get a brick when the touchpad runs out of battery?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

If you flashed a build in the last 6 months, you probably already have that fix. There will always be a chance of issues if you let the battery go dead tho. This fix simply changes the battery % at which it shuts down.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> i meant do you still get a brick when the touchpad runs out of battery?


Letting the TouchPad battery run down to the point that it auto shuts down may or may not brick one's TouchPad. It seems to depend on the luck of the draw whether one has a TouchPad that is prone to bricking or not. I have seen folks post that they have let their TouchPad run down constantly and never had a brick. I have seen others say doing that one time and they were bricked. I have also seen folks post they have never installed Android and had their TouchPad get bricked. No one can say with impunity that installing Android is the cause of a TouchPad developing bricking issues. One protects themselves from the possibility by properly maintaining the charge on their device. Letting lithium batteries on any device drain down to zero is bad for the batteries. My rule of thumb is more than 50% charge remaining, turn it off for the night. Less than 50%, recharge. Never let my TouchPad go below 20% regardless of the situation. Don't trust a TouchStone with charging overnight or long term charging, like going away for the weekend leaving the TP charging on the TS. And no, I am not going to get into another heated discussion with the " mine works fine on the TouchStone" fanboys. After two and a half years, I've seen too many folks end up with a brick while charging their tablet on a TouchStone. Make it a habit to flash the A6 firmware every couple of months. The best battery saving feature on the TouchPad is the "OFF BUTTON".


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

thx for the detailed explanation! but i think i will stick with cm9 as i have no issues with it.... i have converted it into a torrent downloader device now which runs 24/7. lol


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> thx for the detailed explanation! but i think i will stick with cm9 as i have no issues with it.... i have converted it into a torrent downloader device now which runs 24/7. lol


What I posted applies to any version of CM that one is running.


----------



## Crispy3000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Two Touchpads in house now one running CM9 (mostly used by Mrs). I'm using CM10 all day. Very stable. Clocked to 192-1512 rather than original unclocked value. No sleep of death. Only crashed once ever (Remember force off is power and home key not just power like normal).

Main reason I am sticking with 10 over 9 is expanded desktop mode. Main draw back of touchpad is screen res. If you use expanded desktop mode to get rid of taskbar then comic reading is alot nicer. Many games have native 1024x768 support (like Galaxy on fire 2) but you won't get it with taskbar there with 3 dots. I rarely use the taskbar now.

If your concerned about battery set up some automated rules as suggested in the guides. Personally mine hassles me at 50% battery, 30% battery, then turns off at 20%. Working on a email script at moment so touchpads can cry for help if battery getting too low or when is fully charged so I don't leave it charging too long.

Personally I do use the touchstone at home and my usb charger travels with me. USB charger is obviously quicker and more reliable but I don't want my spouse wearing out the usb port so touchstone gets a plus point.


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

Crispy3000 said:


> Working on a email script at moment so touchpads can cry for help if battery getting too low or when is fully charged so I don't leave it charging too long.


I have done that with: Tasker and aTasker plugin called sendsilentmail.

I have it shutdown at 10% but before shutting down; it turns on wifi and sends me an email. Pretty handy.


----------



## Crispy3000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Do you use bootlog uptime at all? Useful little app that tells you if you have device has rebooted (crashed) and how long its being up.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=se.mumu21.bootlog&hl=en

If you get a free moment. Stick it on and run your shutdown script and see if it regards it as a crash.

Reason I ask my scripted shutdowns are regarded by it as a crash. I was wondering my automated app was just turning the device off rather than shutting down cleanly. The device certainly goes off quick almost instantly while manual shutdown takes a second.


----------

